# How long?



## jkc64 (Dec 6, 2022)

Trying 

 TNJAKE
 beef bacon recipe. I cured it for 14~15 days left to rest in the fridge for about 3. I let it cold smoke all night with a full loaded amazn tube(long one) probably smoked for 8 to 10 hours. I lightly wrapped in parchment paper and stuck it a paper bag and stuck in the fridge to dry some. How long can I leave it in the fridge before I slice and package it? I was going to slice tonight but we have to leave town tomorrow morning so am busy packing. We won't be back till this weekend. Should I vac seal it and freeze or just leave it in the fridge. Sorry for the long drawn out question.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2022)

Up to 30 days from start to finish. Post some pics when you process it. Friends Ive shared my beef bacon with went nuts over it


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 6, 2022)

Thanks for the quick reply. I thought I read somewhere about letting bacon rest for a few weeks before slicing and packing but I can't find it now.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I thought I read somewhere about letting bacon rest for a few weeks before slicing and packing but I can't find it now.


My full process probably takes 22 days


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 6, 2022)

Really depends on your salt percentage. Jake has given very solid advice, but I’ll add that salt percentage is key on time, but that said going generally off of acceptable recipes, about 3 weeks total time is safe. Longer is safe also but you will get mold growth without some drying. If it’s bagged in plastic and less than 2.5% salt,  then 3 weeks is about it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Really depends on your salt percentage. Jake has given very solid advice, but I’ll add that salt percentage is key on time, but that said going generally off of acceptable recipes, about 3 weeks total time is safe. Longer is safe also but you will get mold growth without some drying. If it’s bagged in plastic and less than 2.5% salt,  then 3 weeks is about it.


Mines completely uncovered for drying my extra days


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 6, 2022)

I've got mine in parchment paper and in a paper bag


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Mines completely uncovered for drying my extra days


This is a great process! And is next level but is also very safe because of the extra drying, this too is a safety hurdle, lowering AW. Carry on my friend, plus this process concentrates flavors and really does make a superior product.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 6, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> I've got mine in parchment paper and in a paper bag


This works also, but really not necessary in the curing stage, nothing wrong with this though.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## tbern (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks good!!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 12, 2022)

Just over 5# sliced, I'll seal it up tomorrow


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah you nailed it. How was the flavor?


----------



## DougE (Dec 12, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> View attachment 651046
> View attachment 651047
> View attachment 651048


Looks awesome!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 13, 2022)

Fried up a couple of strips tonight to try. I was quite surprised how much it resembled pork bacon. I will be making this again, this batch is for gifts. I have two Kurdish employees that work for me and do not eat pork. Hopefully they like it.


----------

